# Swimming



## Kfr (Feb 25, 2017)

For me this has been a real turning point. I'm doing the Swim22 which is providing more motivation. Last year i lost confidence because of my epilepsy, but now that seizures have settled and with a worrying blood test results it has shocked me into doing something. I find that it's best to do the shopping immediately after the swimming whilst i'm in the mood, so that buy the good thing! I've lost a few pounds and gone down a trouser size. But for me the swimming is what is making me think really carefully about what i'm eating. I've tried other sports, but because of arthritis and being overweight i've found swimming to be the best. 
Everyone has their own way of doing things.......that's what i'm learning since being diagnosed last October. type 2.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 25, 2017)

Excellent @Kfr, well done doing the Swim 22!  Swimming is an superb form of exercise and it will certainly be helping with your blood glucose control by making your body's cells more sensitive to the insulin you are producing  Finding something you enjoy and that makes you feel good is paramount in order to get in that regular exercise that will benefit your health in so many ways  Keep it up!


----------



## Kfr (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## OliverRobertson (Jan 12, 2018)

I adore swimming, as a child I was one of the best swimmers in my school, and still like to swim


----------

